# Tengo un Problema con una Pc Pentium III



## jaime07 (Ago 11, 2008)

Buenas tardes amigos de Foros de Electronica, espero que me puedan ayudar. Tengo un pequeño problema con una Pc P III PC Chips mod i810-W83627HF, el problema esta es ta suelto el cable del boton del reset que esta al lado de los demas cables como son: de  HHD, Power, y no se en cual de los pines va el cable del boton del reset, espero que puedan ayudar. Hasta pronto amigos y gracias por su ayuda de antemano.

atte

Jaime


----------



## leop4 (Ago 11, 2008)

pregunta... que tiene que ver el reseteo con el encendido? subi fotos haver que podemos hacer.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 11, 2008)

Fijate en la placa o en el manual de la placa.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 11, 2008)

no creo que todavia tenga el manual.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 11, 2008)

agarre el destornilladorcito, y valla tocando las dos patitas del jumper, cuando se "resetee" ese es. Me imagino estan todos los otros conectados, no te deben quedar mas de 4 o 6 libres.

OJO! estan todos juntos, HD, Parlante, LED, etc.

Esta es tu placa?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 12, 2008)

hola lo q tenes q hacer es en el manual de la placa en la parte de instalacion de hardware ( las primeras hojas generalemnte) esta explicado con detales el pinout de cada uno de los conectores de la placa, lamentablemente no pude conseguir por internet el manual de esa placa.

un saludo STUART


----------



## leop4 (Ago 12, 2008)

esas son placas mini itx esas placas aca no se consiguen es mas no sirven para nada solo para jugar al buscaminas y nada mas jejeje
http://www.mini-itx.com/

como dicen los tours a su derecha veran un monton de projectos tipo cajas, geme cube, play station y un monton de cosas mas. a las que le colocan esos mothers.
ejemplo: http://www.mini-itx.com/projects/playstationpc/


----------



## jaime07 (Ago 14, 2008)

Gracias por ayuda amigos. hasta pronto


----------



## belpmx (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola jaime, si tu placa es estandar te paso un dibujo de como debe de ir conectado, esto es estandar en muchas placas madre, si la tuya no tiene esa forma, mandame una foto y te digo a donde va conectado el reset


----------



## belpmx (Ago 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> agarre el destornilladorcito, y valla tocando las dos patitas del jumper, cuando se "resetee" ese es. Me imagino estan todos los otros conectados, no te deben quedar mas de 4 o 6 libres.
> 
> OJO! estan todos juntos, HD, Parlante, LED, etc.
> 
> Esta es tu placa?



Esa placa madre es muy nueva como para que nos describe el compañero, comenzado por que tiene puertos SATA y cuando estaba el pentium 3 no estaba esa tecnología....
Pero de todas formas le digo donde se conecta el otro diagrama que deje
Saludos


----------

